# turbo GL-5 version?



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

I have an 87 QSW with the GL-5. Curious if there are any turbo versions of this motor from around the same year range where I can source manifolds and parts? 

Im wanting to turbo charge it if the engine can take it

thanks!


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

*Yes*

Look for Audi 5000 parts.
It literally would bolt up.
you would also need the F/I components or at the least the a WUR and FPR from a turbo Audi.
Yes the engine can handle it.
I plan on doing it to my QSW


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o-short-block-from-1984-Audi-5000-new-rebuilt

Motors with and without turbo are very different. So you have to be carefully with boost pressure.
Without turbo they can handle but for how long?
You can tell us after first booom.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

skopek said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o-short-block-from-1984-Audi-5000-new-rebuilt
> 
> Motors with and without turbo are very different. So you have to be carefully with boost pressure.
> Without turbo they can handle but for how long?
> You can tell us after first booom.


What are the differences between the blocks? Can I move parts over, or is it a matter of just switching engines if I want to turbo charge?

Im not surprised to hear this. I have run into this before with some MB engines. An identical engine from the outside has completely different heat management parts inside for the turbo.


----------

